# Toys under the fridge/stove



## CatMonkeys

Any suggestions for keeping cat toys out from under the fridge and stove? My kittens like to bring their toys to the kitchen to play and end up losing them under the appliances. I retrieved all the toys this morning and within an hour, there were four mice, two fish, and a ball back under the stove.

Has anyone here done anything to block toys from going under the fridge and stove? I did a quick google and saw a recommendation for using empty wrapping paper or paper towel rolls, but that doesn't seem safe for when the oven is on...


----------



## dweamgoil

I just have come to accept that they will find a hide-y place for the toys that will stump me somewhere in the house. I will be lucky if I can find all the toys they hide  In all seriousness, since you are concerned about these places being a fire hazard I can certainly agree with you wanting to discourage the behavior. Maybe a couple of cans of Sscat (one near the fridge and one near the stove) and they will just find other places to stash their toys.


----------



## OSCARSMOM

I just kept a yardstick by the refrigerator to sweep the toys out. Oscar and Felix used to come running when they heard me get the yardstick! I would sweep them out and they would push them back underneath; I would sweep them out and they would push them back underneath; I would sweep them out and they would push them back underneath; I would sweep them out and they would push them back underneath... I suppose that if you put them all in another room, it would take a little bit more time, LOL.

You could probably use aluminum foil to block the stove. Just roll some and crinkle it and shove it under there.


----------



## Penny135

I keep a yard sick by my fridge for the same reason. Their toys are in the living room but they always seem to carry them in the kitchen to play with them. I think because they can swat themfurther on linoleum. So once a day I fish them out and take them to their toy box in the living room and the next morning I do it again. lol


----------



## binkyhoo

I use a simple bracket type curtian rod. You can adjust themto size. and lay them across the front base of the applience with the bent ends wraping towards the back. It has allways fit rather well for me and acts as a bumper for rolling balls and things. And if you have some that get away, it works well at scooping toys out from under.


----------



## KittehLuv'n

binkyhoo said:


> I use a simple bracket type curtian rod. You can adjust themto size. and lay them across the front base of the applience with the bent ends wraping towards the back. It has allways fit rather well for me and acts as a bumper for rolling balls and things. And if you have some that get away, it works well at scooping toys out from under.


GREAT Idea!


----------



## 3furbabies

We have the same problem. It was worse when we were living at the apartment because it was a smaller space but they would carry the toys to the kitchen and purposely put then under the fridge and look at us. I would have to move the stove to get them and it got to the point I was moving the stove every hour so I left it then they had no toys for a while.

Now they don't do it as often but they still do it, plus since the house is bigger I find toys randomly everywhere. I'm gonna have to find something to sweep it out rather than move the appliances constantly,


----------



## Nan

binkyhoo said:


> I use a simple bracket type curtian rod..


What a great suggestion! I'm going to try this.


----------



## CatMonkeys

The curtain rod is a great idea! I don't mind getting the toys out, but I feel bad when I come home and there are kitties looking sadly at the stove because all their toys are stuck underneath (and again, I don't know if toys under there are a potential fire hazard). I will be trying this!


----------



## 3furbabies

limonade34 said:


> The curtain rod is a great idea! I don't mind getting the toys out, but I feel bad when I come home and there are kitties looking sadly at the stove because all their toys are stuck underneath (and again, I don't know if toys under there are a potential fire hazard). I will be trying this!


Mine do this now when they can't find a toy.., regardless if there's a you under there or not. My youngest keeps peering under the fridge the past week but we moved it like 5 times and there's nothing under there. We even found her toy that was missing and she's still doing this. Weird.


----------



## Penny135

binkyhoo said:


> I use a simple bracket type curtian rod. You can adjust themto size. and lay them across the front base of the applience with the bent ends wraping towards the back. It has allways fit rather well for me and acts as a bumper for rolling balls and things. And if you have some that get away, it works well at scooping toys out from under.


Grat ida! Thanks. I even happen to have one not in use. This will be easier than a yardstick. :jump


----------



## OSCARSMOM

3furbabies said:


> Mine do this now when they can't find a toy.., regardless if there's a you under there or not. My youngest keeps peering under the fridge the past week but we moved it like 5 times and there's nothing under there. We even found her toy that was missing and she's still doing this. Weird.


Your kitten is saying to the other cats, "Hey, watch this! I can get them to move the refrigerator on command! Hee Hee Hee!


----------



## 3furbabies

OSCARSMOM said:


> Your kitten is saying to the other cats, "Hey, watch this! I can get them to move the refrigerator on command! Hee Hee Hee!


Lol I know! It only took 5 months for us to figure it out that's why we stopped moving it. It's funny as soon as we move it they come running to get their toys. Then I walk away and the buggers put it back under. Not a fun game for mommy. Lol


----------



## Leazie

My yardstick is always at the ready also and I am going to have to try the curtain rod idea. Genius!!


----------



## spirite

In my old apt, I swept things out from under the fridge using whatever long skinny object was at hand. Here, I didn't clean underneath the fridge when I moved in, and I don't know if anyone did before me, so anything that's under there can stay there. I'm going to cut a strip of cardboard from a shipping box and wedge it underneath.


----------



## Remy2012

Ha Ha -- I didn't realize this was such a global problem - LOL! I went through a phase of card board and duck tape... I took that down. Now I just have a stick and flashlight at the ready and do a toy sweep about once a day. The curtain rod idea sounds like a good one! I'll have to try that.


----------

